# Will a puppy tear this up? and size of kennel



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to have a small crate or kennel inside an IRIS pen. For a 12 week old, can I use something like this or do you think it has to be rigid plastic. We travel by car a lot and I want something portable.

Sherpa Original Deluxe Carriers


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DIS36/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19LMFBH7BNSO3]Amazon.com: Sherpa 55532 Original Deluxe Pet Carrier Small Olive Green With Tan Trim: Pet Supplies[/ame]

And do I want a small or medium? The puppy's momma is very petite and the reputable show breeder said that the daddy was small as well and she estimates this pup to get around 5 lbs.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila chewed the zipper off hers when I had it opened in her pen for her to go inside it whenever she wanted in. So, I will never do that again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey chewed through the net of my Sherpa soft sided carrier. I have to use the hard plastic one for him. My other three dogs have never chewed the carrier.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't want fabric anything while teething. They are 2 & 4 and still chew on toys. I used a medium size (not tiny one) regular plastic travel carrier you see in beige with a wire door (I removed door when I put it in the pen) at all stores, with a crate liner inside. I put it in the pen but took up too much room and so I move it to outside pen but they hardly went inside it anyways. Too busy wanting me to pick them UP I guess. They don't mind it in the car at all.


----------

